# Used JD in VA



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I haven't been on here in quite a while, but last time I was looking at a tractor outside of my usual range I had found someone one here willing to look at it for me.

There is a tractor for sale in Appomattox, Virginia that I was wondering if any John Deere guys might be willing to go take a look at for me.

It's starting to get busy where I am and travelling right now is just a pain, but I hate buying things completely sight unseen.

Let me know if someone might be able to look at it for me!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to hear from you MDill....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Wish it were closer for me MDill. 4.5 hours but right near my daughter's college. If only she were there, rather than studying remotely...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Wish it were closer for me MDill. 4.5 hours but right near my daughter's college. If only she were there, rather than studying remotely...


If you would decide to go, first make sure it's at the right location and that he hasn't already bought it


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Wish it were closer for me MDill. 4.5 hours but right near my daughter's college. If only she were there, rather than studying remotely...


Hear that! 
I have one home and it's upsetting. The other is ready to go and I'm worried fall '20 may be cancelled! :angry:


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Hear that!
> I have one home and it's upsetting. The other is ready to go and I'm worried fall '20 may be cancelled! :angry:


I don't necessarily mind her being home. Sorta hate that she is missing the campus life she enjoys. I tell you what really upsets me is that her school has chosen to not refund any of the housing, meal plan, or student services fees for the time they could not spend there!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Poor Dill and his inquiry. :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MDill said:


> I haven't been on here in quite a while, but last time I was looking at a tractor outside of my usual range I had found someone one here willing to look at it for me.
> 
> There is a tractor for sale in Appomattox, Virginia that I was wondering if any John Deere guys might be willing to go take a look at for me.
> 
> ...


If nobody can do it, why not try a JD dealer? I have done that with good success through service department. One did oil analysis on transmission and engine, hooked up laptop to check CVT. It was very affordable. Best "insurance" I ever bought.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> If nobody can do it, why not try a JD dealer? I have done that with good success through service department. One did oil analysis on transmission and engine, hooked up laptop to check CVT. It was very affordable. Best "insurance" I ever bought.


I've been toying with that possibility too, I talked to one dealer down there and they are too busy to do it right now. Also talked with James River Ag and they'll do it, but it will be a farm call charge so with time will be close to $600. I'm trying to tell myself that is probably well worth the money, just hard breaking old habits of being cheap!

Just wanted to try on here first, thought someone may want to get out of the house and look at a tractor!

Thanks for the replies guys, starting to get busy up here and I keep going back and forth on the tractor.

Here is the link to it:

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/192957467/1996-john-deere-6300

Seems like a stand up guy over the phone and the first dealer I spoke with said they do a lot of business with him and he has clean equipment.

Turning into a more expensive time of the year than usual!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@MDill it looks good for it's age - above average for sure. Deluxe corner post exhaust and cast rears to boot. That's a very fair price for that particular tractor, IMHO. About time for new rear rubbers obviously, but that's about the only thing I can notice from the few pics posted. I'd sure like to help you out if only I was a bit closer. If you get real serious on it, and can't find anyone closer, hit me up and I'll see if I can make it happen.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MDill said:


> I've been toying with that possibility too, I talked to one dealer down there and they are too busy to do it right now. Also talked with James River Ag and they'll do it, but it will be a farm call charge so with time will be close to $600. I'm trying to tell myself that is probably well worth the money, just hard breaking old habits of being cheap!
> 
> Just wanted to try on here first, thought someone may want to get out of the house and look at a tractor!
> 
> ...


Id look at it this way: if it's a really good deal, say it's $2,000 below the average price and it's got everything you want, just buy it but before you do ask the seller to send you a video of everything you want to see, or do a face time with seller and ask him to test or run everything you're concerned about. That way you know you have a few thousand you saved in reserve for a small to medium size repair.

I hear James River is a big dealer with big overhead. 
If it's not a great deal, try a smaller dealer not one of the "regional" dealers?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

MDill - they are a couple hours from me and I’m not planning any road trips, so can’t help you there. I also don’t have personal knowledge of the outfit that has the tractor but have seen their ads the last couple years. Looks like a small private dealer that usually has a handful of clean looking, reasonably low houred 6-70XX series Deeres in stock. We haven’t been shopping for tractors in several years but if I was would not be afraid to try them based on the online pics and prices. Good luck.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My take on the 6300....I have a 6400 and that series is a very good series. Prone to some hydraulics leaking but not a big deal, just have to fix them, but they're purty easy to work on....5600 hrs is low hours for that tractor. They had it narrowed up for some reason, not sure why. But the big question....does it have left hand reverser? I'm bettin it doesn't but I can't tell for sure by the pics.....
If it didn't, it would be a deal killer for me, I already ain't fond of that self leveling loader....I sure as hell wouldn't want it without LHR. Front wheel (left side) looks to have been replaced? New headliner for sure....but the price is about right. I personally wouldn't be a buyer only because of those ? But if those were answered satisfactorily, those are very good tractors....mine is very dependable (knocking on wood now  )


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agreed on the reverser. I could not detect any sign of one in the pics. The wheels may have recently been painted as I detected a run on the front. The PTO shaft looked pretty shiny for a 25+ year old tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

MDill said:


> I've been toying with that possibility too, I talked to one dealer down there and they are too busy to do it right now. Also talked with James River Ag and they'll do it, but it will be a farm call charge so with time will be close to $600. I'm trying to tell myself that is probably well worth the money, just hard breaking old habits of being cheap!
> 
> Just wanted to try on here first, thought someone may want to get out of the house and look at a tractor!
> 
> ...


You need them to ask them for pictures from inside of cab. Our early 6400 had an update that took it from 2 lever shifting to 3 levers.



somedevildawg said:


> My take on the 6300....I have a 6400 and that series is a very good series. Prone to some hydraulics leaking but not a big deal, just have to fix them, but they're purty easy to work on....5600 hrs is low hours for that tractor. They had it narrowed up for some reason, not sure why. But the big question....does it have left hand reverser? I'm bettin it doesn't but I can't tell for sure by the pics.....
> If it didn't, it would be a deal killer for me, I already ain't fond of that self leveling loader....I sure as hell wouldn't want it without LHR. Front wheel (left side) looks to have been replaced? New headliner for sure....but the price is about right. I personally wouldn't be a buyer only because of those ? But if those were answered satisfactorily, those are very good tractors....mine is very dependable (knocking on wood now  )


Did they offer left hand reverser then? We had a 6400 first year out ('94?) had its share of warranty claims & updates.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea when it became available, it may not.....


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Yes this tractor does NOT have a left hand reverser, I was hoping it would but it isn't a complete deal breaker for me. Right now we have 2 5500s, a 5410 and a 5425 which are all 9x3 syncro loaders, so I'm used to not having a reverser. Don't get me wrong I would like one though. I had called down there yesterday to see if I could have them get a video of it running, steering, pto, loader operating, cab interior etc. but haven't heard back yet. I also noticed the painted rims in the front and the fact it's narrowed up, definitely needs rear tires, I hadn't noticed the front driveshaft so I'll take another look.

I guess in all honesty I'm just trying to find a 6000/6010 series 75+ pto hp set up like this one (self leveling loader, 4wd, cab) that doesn't either have 12000 hours on it or costs $50k, I'm finding out that's a tough ticket. I'm trying to replace the 2 2wd 5500s right now with a 6000 and then in another year or 2 I need to replace the 5410 with another because that tractor is finally getting tired, it has 10500 hours on it.

Also someone mentioned not wanting the self leveling loader, why is that? Just personal preference or were they more prone to cracking? We have non self leveling loaders on the 5500s and self leveling on the 5410 and 5425, I definitely prefer the self leveling for stacking balage bales.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That was me, I just am not a fan of them....decreased visibility is the main reason. But there has never been a real advantage to me....the left hand reverser is a big turn-off but I dealt with one for years that didn’t have it so suppose it would work out if I had too....


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

A friend had his grandfather running his Ford 5610 without self leveling while they were picking rocks he was backing up with his and on the lever ad dumped half a bucket of rocks on the hood and dash but somehow none hit him. I'll agree on the visibility and on my 6400 seems like the range of motion is less than it would be without it. Assuming the tractor has a powerquad you can still shift between forward and reverse without the clutch just have to use your right hand, depends what your used to I guess.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Well I got some more pictures of it and a video operating/driving. Good looking tractor overall, the kicker is that I had him send me the serial number also. I called a nearby dealer and the last time it was serviced in 2018 it had 7767 hours on it, and 6600 back in 2014. So at some point the hour meter was turned back or replaced. That's pretty well turned me off of the tractor, if it was closer I might still consider it but I feel like that is just a big red flag.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

MDill said:


> . So at some point the hour meter was turned back or replaced.


That's a damn shame.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

MDill said:


> Well I got some more pictures of it and a video operating/driving. Good looking tractor overall, the kicker is that I had him send me the serial number also. I called a nearby dealer and the last time it was serviced in 2018 it had 7767 hours on it, and 6600 back in 2014. So at some point the hour meter was turned back or replaced. That's pretty well turned me off of the tractor, if it was closer I might still consider it but I feel like that is just a big red flag.


Heck yeah. 
Good thing you did your homework.

I bet all this is happening for a reason and you're going to find an even BETTER tractor.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

If they monkeyed with the hour meter, what else got the same treatment?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Wethay said:


> If they monkeyed with the hour meter, what else got the same treatment?


I bought a Kubota M135X off a small dealer in VA and I'm beginning to believe it was turned back. It showed 2900 hours, but was pretty shabby in spots and had one gear shifting very hard in the transmission. I did the best I could asking for pictures and videos, etc. and didn't overspend.

I think that's the last sight unseen piece I will buy.....well maybe. 

I resold it and just about broke even. Considered myself lucky. Ended up in a much better M135X.

MDill, you'll find another tractor. Just keep lookin!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

It seems like incorrect hours is all too common. There was a CIH MX170 on an a poorly advertised auction over in Nebraska a couple months ago. I got interested in it, and did some digging on its history as the auction company was not forthcoming with information and pictures. Turned out that tractor had sold on auctiontime a couple years before and somehow the hours went down by more than a thousand in the meantime. Any more, I am not caring so much about hours, I'm more interested in condition.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wethay said:


> If they monkeyed with the hour meter, what else got the same treatment?


It's a bit of a leap to assume they monkeyed with it. Maybe it just died and it was replaced with a used unit? Without more details I think anything here is a big assumption. I'm with gearclash anyway, condition is most important.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

It very well could have been replaced with no intention of reducing the shown hours. My thought are if it was replaced and correct hours weren't mentioned it could be an oversight, or deliberate. When a guy buys from his neighbor he has an idea about how well maintained the equipment is an how honest the seller is. Some sellers will be real honest and some not so much. An incorrect hour meter would make me more thoughtful about what else might not be as first glance suggests.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Few years back bought a mini Volvo excavator sight unseen based the buying off of the pictures and independent inspection report. The trucker that was to pick it up was leaving the next day and I called to verify all was ready. Happened to reach the service department manager and made comment about how few of hours was on it. (Think it was 5.) Said, hard to believe it only has that many hours on it and he said, sir, the control panel had to be replaced and the hour meter is part of that unit. The machine has somewhere about 500 hours. Shocked me. Called the trucking company and said machine not ready. I truly believe a honest miss on the hour meter as the inspector had no reason to know the control unit was replaced. Volvo made a price cut due to the hours difference and all were happy.

If I were to sell that machine would have to say not sure the hours, it has the third hour meter on it for it has the third control panel on it. Stull running original rubber tracks.

My last Volvo, had one issue after another with the electrical system. Planning to rewire for basic operation.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't believe the guy selling it right now fiddled with the hour meter, everyone I've asked about the dealer say he's a stand up guy. I'm assuming whoever he got it off of must have either swapped it out when redoing the interior or intentionally turned it back. Regardless I agree overall condition matters more, we have a couple tractors here that have had the hour meters reset but the correct hours at reset are labeled next to the hour meter. If this tractor was closer and I could track down the previous owner and go over it with a fine tooth comb id still be on it. But being a sight unseen tractor that now has hidden hours (regardless of the reason) is just throwing red flags that I don't want to potentially deal with. I'm condident something else will pop up, just going to keep looking around, there were some great deals this winter but I wasn't ready to pull the trigger. 
I do appreciate everyone's input too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Find you a 6420 with electronic reverser.....you deserve it


----------

